# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  wind???

## surfalex

moin,
was meint ihr, gibt es am wochenende genug wind auf fehmarn, die vorhersage sieht ja nicht sonderlich gut aus ??
mfg alex

----------


## mrtnzurfer

ich schtze das wird eng =\
morgen is eigentlich ganz gut, nur meine mum will erst abends hoch fahren wenn der wind wieder einschlafen soll -.-
manchmal knnt ich sie echt killen!...

----------


## surfalex

tja ich bin von freitag nachmittag bis sonntag abend da, in der windstillen zeit so wie es scheint

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Das ksnn sich aber noch relativ kurzfristig ndern, insbesondere fr den 2. oder die weiteren Tage.

werner

----------


## surfalex

ich werde dafr beten... amen

----------


## Der Freerider

es gilt wahrscheinlich wieder:
welcher tag ist nach 2 windloden tagen???
--->MONTAG
gilt brigens berall in deutschland  :Frown:

----------


## TomFlensburg

Rm war heute 4,7 die meiste Zeit zu gross. Morgen und bermorgen sieht auch wieder gut aus. Ist ja quasi noch Deutschland, wenn man sich die Nummernschilder da anschaut.

----------

